# Snow White Socolofi



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Are they aggressive? Want to know if they would work in a 55g with Rustys and Acei. Someone told me that they can be terrors. 
If so I might go with white labs, clown labs, or Salousi instead.

Thanks,
Robb


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd go for a bigger tank for acei, but socolofi should be fine in a 55G. They are medium-aggressive. IDK if the white ones are less aggressive.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> I'd go for a bigger tank for acei, but socolofi should be fine in a 55G. They are medium-aggressive. IDK if the white ones are less aggressive.


I had the Acei in my 75 but I moved them to the 55. They seem much happier now, showing much better color and relaxed behavior. I think there was too much going on in the 75 for them (too much rock work [100lbs.+ THR] and aggression [Dems, Red Zebras]).

Robb


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

My Snow Whites are starting to take over the tank. They're about the same length as my Demasoni males, but the dominant male of the three is going toe-to-toe with the larger Yellow Lab and Acei males who each have at least 1/2" size advantage.


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

My albino P. socolifi were aggressive at the start but have cooled down quite a bit. They still go at it once in a while, 2 males - 3 females along with other Mbuma but they leave those alone for the most part. 4' X 2' footprint 150 gal.


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

Had a male Dem get beat up pretty bad yesterday. Im thinking it had to have been a Socolofi, because the male Lab stays to himself mostly, and the same for the male Acei. My Socolofi males have gotten rambunxious lately.


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

Can't say too much cause I havenl't had them very long (1 mth), but I have 5 Albino Socolofi and 5 Ps. Zebra OB together in a 55 gal tank and have had very minimal aggression shown. Ofcourse there is chasing a little, but no real harassment by either species


----------



## Pnut (Aug 7, 2005)

My Socolofi runs my tank and its a pretty aggressive tank besides my yellow lab , and Acei


----------

